# Modular Huff-Haus type new build cost v Irish block-built house



## Aladdin (26 Mar 2021)

Given spiralling building costs and the difficulties in getting tradesmen/work done here at the moment, does anyone have experience with using the modular/pre-fab home companies like Huff Haus or similar (for a new-build from the ground up as opposed to an extension)? Recently engaged an architect to plan a new-build but he reckons it could be eighteen months to two years before an Irish builder would even look at it, let alone start work - which is scary to say the least. 

Would love to hear from someone who used one of these companies and how the experience went. Looking at previous threads it seems that these shake out as more expensive compared to Irish traditional block builds, but perhaps not any more? And are the local authorities happy enough with them re planning etc. Thanks


----------



## DublinHead54 (26 Mar 2021)

I did some initial enquiries in May 2020 via Huf-Haus.com who have a local Dublin based architect. I was told minimum costs is in the region of 650k euro. 






						HUF Haus in Dublin
					






					www.huf-haus.com


----------



## SPC100 (26 Mar 2021)

What size and spec house was that 'minimum' cost getting?


----------



## DublinHead54 (26 Mar 2021)

SPC100 said:


> What size and spec house was that 'minimum' cost getting?



The cheapest of the rack house they had was 222sqm coming in at 705k. This included electrics, heating etc but not include groundworks and kitchen.

THose were prices valid in March 2020, I assume that they may have gone up if the general construction industry has increased.


----------



## Aladdin (26 Mar 2021)

Sure, here it is thank you. 
'Thanks so much and yes, that price def seems eyewatering, but since all fixtures/painting/sanitaryware etc are included and installation would be faster/more straightforward, I wonder it it's even possible to compare like with like. Can you recall price per square metre you were quoted at the time, so that I might get a ballpark for my own place?'


----------



## Aladdin (26 Mar 2021)

Sure, here it is thank you. 
'Thanks so much and yes, that price def seems eyewatering, but since all fixtures/painting/sanitaryware etc are included and installation would be faster/more straightforward, I wonder it it's even possible to compare like with like. Can you recall price per square metre you were quoted at the time, so that I might get a ballpark for my own place?'


----------



## Aladdin (28 Mar 2021)

Test


----------



## Aladdin (28 Mar 2021)

Thanks so much @Dublinbay12 and yes, that price def seems eyewatering, but since all fixtures/painting/sanitaryware etc are included and installation would be faster/more straightforward, I wonder it it's even possible to compare like with like. Can you recall price per square metre you were quoted at the time, so that I might get a ballpark for my own place?


----------



## newirishman (28 Mar 2021)

Huf haus tends to be top end of the pre-fab crowd. albeit 700K for 220sqm is still a not too bad a price I thought. 220sqm is huge.
Germany and Austria has quite a bigger variety of pre-fab houses and companies.
Use google translate and look at these things - houses for less than 100K Euro.

[broken link removed]


----------



## myate (29 Mar 2021)

Huf's are stunning. Extremely expensive for a reason. My other half works in the largest building Huf have done, a nursing home in Sligo of all places. When something like a bolt or anything needs replacing, they have to go through Germany and get the exact piece replaced!


----------



## noproblem (29 Mar 2021)

Have a look at an Irish version and doing very well by all accounts.
Modular Homes - Ireland - Big Red Barn​bigredbarn.ie › big-red-barn-modular-homes


----------



## RedOnion (29 Mar 2021)

Huf Haus isn't the only option here. It's a bit like looking for a car, and only talking about the price of a Lamborghini.

In addition to Big Red Barn mentioned above, I had found these guys a few years ago when I was thinking of building, but that idea was abandoned quickly so I never got into any detail.  
There's some indicative pricing for sample houses there.  Outside of Galway you need to get someone local to take in the finishing, but they provide indicative pricing for all of this.

In terms of comparing 'like for like' vs traditional build, remember you are getting a passive house with a lot of these.  If you look at some of the passive House blogs / sites you'll find other companies, and lots of 1st hand experiences.


----------

